# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  راهنمایی در مورد رشته علوم قضایی و دانشکده اطلاعات

## barbad

با سلام دوستان عزیز
کسی در مورد رشته علوم قضایی احیانا دانشگاه آزاد اطلاعاتی نداره؟
و نحوه ورود به دانشکده اطلاعات و مزایا و معایبش؟

----------

